# What multitool do you use?



## paintninja (Jul 5, 2014)

What is your favourite multitool guys, i carry a leatherman on me at work presently and serves me well. What do you use day to day?

I think next purchase i'll buy the victorinox swiss tool, better quality in my books but happy with the leatherman for now.

The gerber stuff looks good but i havnt owned one myself so i cant comment.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I've carried a Leatherman on my belt at work for the last 15 years or so. It's a great, well made little tool that that get used constantly.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

6-n-1


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Putty knife.


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

iPhone


----------



## paintninja (Jul 5, 2014)

mudbone said:


> 6-n-1


hahaa 6 in 1 !!!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Its better than the 5 in 1


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Its better than the 5 in 1


10 in 1! I don't leave home without a pair of 'em.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey, that hand looks awfully familiar. .....:whistling2:

Seems to me I've seen it on Facebook somewhere. ...


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

I thought you meant one of these..


http://www.blinq.com/home/other/rid...e=&network=g&gclid=CPO3u9fXtr8CFW4Q7AodqR8A9w


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

an 11 in 1, it's one louder


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

^ I never get tired of that! :lol:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

LA Painter said:


> ^ I never get tired of that! :lol:


Ever heard of LA Guns?


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

mudbone said:


> Ever heard of LA Guns?


Yup. Saw them many times back in the 80's.


----------



## Loves Painting (Apr 25, 2010)

I have a Husky Painters Multi Tool. It has a knife, Pail opener and a 5 in 1. All my employees carry one and we all use them daily.


----------



## House Painter (Oct 17, 2009)

I would love it if other painters would take a look at a product i designed and give there opinions, you can view it at www.painterscrown.weebly.com


----------



## MNpainter (Jul 17, 2008)

House Painter said:


> I would love it if other painters would take a look at a product i designed and give there opinions, you can view it at www.painterscrown.weebly.com


Nice Harry homeowner product, not for me:no:


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-14-in-1-Painter-s-Tool-DSX-G14/202038673

It has a steel butt to dimple staples, half assed nail puller, with phillips & slotted screwdriver tip for the outlet covers you somehow forget, etc...

The screwdriver tips come in handy when your in a room and the wind closes the door behind you after you have removed the doorknob. No more making the "let me out" phone call haha


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

This is all I need.


----------



## Paint Pro CA (Jun 17, 2014)

Personally I have never used a Leatherman at work only when camping. 

My multi-tool comes in three parts....


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

House Painter said:


> I would love it if other painters would take a look at a product i designed and give there opinions, you can view it at www.painterscrown.weebly.com


Wow that's some lame stuff there. Interesting idea, but not worth a dime

Sent from my SGH-T989D using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------

